# Custom built skid steer leveling bar



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

built this my self thought i show you guys it has a hydraulic scairfier to rip up the ground if needed. works awesome!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

looks awesome. i was thinking about buying one but couldn't justify the 2 grand or whatever the hell they want for them. Could you take some up close shots of it and what you used without it in the dirt so we can get a better idea how to do it?


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Thats called a land plane, I have 2 of them. Quite possibly the most handy attatchment ever made.

J.


----------



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

ya for sure ill get some more up here but ya i hear ya who wants to spend 2500 to 3000 grand when i built mine for about 400 with the hose cylinder and all that, i even bought cutting edge with a taper on it. it works sweet when u got some hard ground you can rip it up.

here some pics from when when i was building it. think i might build one more and sell it


----------



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

Peterbilt;850309 said:


> Thats called a land plane, I have 2 of them. Quite possibly the most handy attatchment ever made.
> 
> J.


ya i love it! use it all the time!


----------



## grosser397 (Nov 20, 2008)

merrimacmill;850299 said:


> looks awesome. i was thinking about buying one but couldn't justify the 2 grand or whatever the hell they want for them. Could you take some up close shots of it and what you used without it in the dirt so we can get a better idea how to do it?


let me know if you want some measurements off it or anything glad to help!


----------



## KrisR (Sep 12, 2009)

We made one for our challenger on the 3 point hitch. Ur looks much better ours is made from old cutting edges. Lol


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Very nice fab-work Grosser!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Maybe a pic with that single ram extended? I'm not seeing what it does.

I need to make one of these. Would be nice for tuning up the driveway spring and fall.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks professionaly done. Good job.


----------

